# Guinea Pig's Nail Trimming Disaster



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Ok so I have never cut an animal's nails before today and I drove myself up a wall with this!!! Tuesday morning is one of my cage cleaning mornings so I decided while the guinea pigs were running around the bathtub playing I could get this done. I mean really. My piggies are used to me, they don't bite, and I've watched a trillion youtube videos on this so it should've been easy, right?! I cut my neurotic girl Jessie's nails first. She actually liked it. (What girl doesn't like a mani/pedi?) Then I get Woody. My Woods. My first furry baby. My lap piggie... He goes nuts and squeeled the whole time like I was chopping his foot off!!! So of course, I nicked his blood line on the last toe and it bled a little bit. Just a couple drops and it was done. I made sure I cleaned off all his paws really good and couldn't even tell which nail was the one I got too short. Loved me and cuddled me just the same as before I "chopped his feet off". He's absolutely fine and I'm a mess. Is he going to get an infection from where I cut??? 

I think I will just eat the $3 bucks I paid for the nail clippers and take them all once a month to get their nails clipped. My poor old heart just can't take that again!


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

No expert but I think he should be fine. Goofy piggies.


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

He'll be fine, trust me, my friends guinea pigs don't like it, in fact they NEVER bite but she as struggling so much that she bite my friends hand and she went to the blood line and she was fine.  of course if you think there is an infection (which I doubt because the amount of times this happens to guinea pigs, cats etc and they come to no harm) take him to the vets! 

Good luck with your piggies  it's good that you asked because taking him to the vets would have been loads of money just for a check up and it would have been for nothing :\ 


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

Well he survived the night. Last night I took him out and he came to walk around by the rats and check them out but figured I was much more fun to cuddle with and poop on. LOL I know he's fine. It's just that initial heart attack he gave me. I checked him again this morning and I can't even tell which foot it was on. Brat. Drama Queen. Ok. I feel better. LOL


----------



## IOVERATS (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha, it's good that your okay now  your not a drama queen your a caring, loving piggie mum  


A wise t-shirt once said 'my rats think your gross too!' directed at all you rat haters out there!


----------



## jd882 (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm not the drama queen! Woody is! He makes the biggest deal out of everything - good or bad! LOL I love my animals so much because they never let a day go by without _something_ interesting happening! They sure know how to keep me on my toes!


----------

